# Micro Mesh sanding disks



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a fellow wood worker bring in a checker board which he had just made, and ask about what he should finish it with. I looked it over and could have sworn it already had a gloss finish on it!:huh:
He proceded to tell me he had sanded the surface with these 5" micro mesh disks which sand down to 12000 grit. The surface was flawless and glossy.
Well out to my local store and picked up a package of 8 sanding disks for just under $20. 
You sand your project down to 400 with regular grit paper and then start the micro mesh disks. On bare wood or finished surfaces. You can use water as a lubricant or just the pad. When finished you can rinse the pad out under your faucet.:yes:
The backing on the discs are made for hook and loop sanders, and are holding up great, even on uneven edges. 
As for the finish, glass smooth, glossy and BEAUTIFUL!:thumbsup:


----------

